

America for Sale - jyu
http://money.cnn.com/2008/01/30/news/economy/Colvin_recession.fortune/index.htm

======
hugh
Growing up in the eighties, I distinctly remember Mad Magazine assuring me
that soon the Japanese would own everything in America. Is this just the same
thing again?

~~~
pchristensen
Yup. We're selling high and we'll just make more stuff to create new value.
Betting against America isn't a good long term proposition.

